# LTE speeds for iPhone 5



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'm on day #4 for using the iPhone 5. One thing I'm not overly impressed about are the LTE speeds I'm getting here in Ottawa. I'm using Rogers, and even with a strong 5 bar signal I have never reached more than a 22 Mpbs download. Surprisingly I frequently get a higher upload @ 25Mbps. This could be an Ottawa specific problem as I use an app called "carrier compare" to rank alternative networks and Rogers always comes out on top versus Bell and Telus and their sub-brands Virgin and Koodo.

Frankly I was expecting speeds in the 30-50 Mbps range. What is everyone else getting?

I'll get to try this in Vancouver next week as I'm there for biz for several days.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm getting around 50/50 in downtown Toronto.


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

Best I've seen is 11.5 down and 5.2 up in Kanata (western suburb of Ottawa fyi).


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm on Virgin, will try tomorrow when I go downtown. Even though the map says I should have LTE at home, I only get 3G, and not very strong either.

I had seen about 35 mbps downtown on a iPad LTE with Bell, I would expect similar with Virgin.


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm also getting about 50/50 in Toronto. It's awesome.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Interesting Ottawa vs. Toronto results.

I'm quite close to the Rogers tower on Carling and March road in the high tech area in Kanata. So we're seeing sub-par performance in Ottawa. It looks like there's some rate limiting going on.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Zero in Victoria. Still on "Coming Soon" Mbps


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Around Yongenand College I can only get about 18/20. I've only hit 40 in North York.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, I live right downtown TO, near Eaton Centre and I've gotten up to about 38, but regularly more around 25 down and 15-25 up.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

What apps are you using to test the speed? I've used Speed Test and the graph tops out at 20.....


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> I'm on day #4 for using the iPhone 5. One thing I'm not overly impressed about are the LTE speeds I'm getting here in Ottawa. I'm using Rogers, and even with a strong 5 bar signal I have never reached more than a 22 Mpbs download. Surprisingly I frequently get a higher upload @ 25Mbps. This could be an Ottawa specific problem as I use an app called "carrier compare" to rank alternative networks and Rogers always comes out on top versus Bell and Telus and their sub-brands Virgin and Koodo.
> 
> Frankly I was expecting speeds in the 30-50 Mbps range. What is everyone else getting?
> 
> I'll get to try this in Vancouver next week as I'm there for biz for several days.


Glad I'm not the only one. I'm mostly downtown Ottawa, and speed for me are always hoevering at 18-20mpbs up and down. Haven't seen it higher that 20 really.

I'm not complaining, as it's much better than the 3-5mpbs I was always getting on 3G. But yeah, with people getting upwards of 40Mbps, I'm jealous


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Chimpur said:


> What apps are you using to test the speed? I've used Speed Test and the graph tops out at 20.....


Ookla's speedtest.net and Xtreme Lab's speedtest.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

So the Speedtest's are definitely affected by the servers. I tried the Kanata server again, and still only maxing at 18up and down. 

I switched the server to Oxford, MA, and hit 32Mbps down.

Regardless, I think too much is put on the speed test itself. Because browsing on LTE has been really, really fast.


----------



## Biti (May 26, 2005)

Speedtest.Net app for iOS (aka OOKLA)'s graph tops out at 20, but it will measure higher.


----------



## Biti (May 26, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Yeah, I live right downtown TO, near Eaton Centre and I've gotten up to about 38, but regularly more around 25 down and 15-25 up.


Yup. Dundas and University has shown about 25/20 in the past couple of days.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I live in east Ottawa (St. Laurent mall area) and I get 50/50.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

21 up,7 down. NE Calgary


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Average I've seen in Toronto is 20/20 Mbps, but I've tested as high as 56/25.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Adguyy said:


> I live in east Ottawa (St. Laurent mall area) and I get 50/50.


Interesting. I haven't ventured east of the downtown core yet. Those are the highest speeds recorded for Ottawa that I have seen. 


Thanks.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

According to the Speedtest app, I get around 9/6 in London, ON.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Adguyy said:


> I live in east Ottawa (St. Laurent mall area) and I get 50/50.


What app do you use to test? I've been in that area and have never gotten 50, let alone 25. Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm getting 12/12 here in Montreal. Not that great on paper (plus a not-so-good ping of 38 ms), but the experience of surfing is blazing fast.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

25 down and 13 up here in northern Etobicoke.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

33.32 Down and 6.92 up in Bedford N.S. (at ChickenBurger) ;-)


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Rounder said:


> What app do you use to test? I've been in that area and have never gotten 50, let alone 25. Can you post a screenshot?


how do u do a screen shot on the iphone? I have notice it changes through out the day. Now I'm getting 29/23. whats with that now?


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

27/21 in Woodbridge, flys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Adguyy said:


> how do u do a screen shot on the iphone? I have notice it changes through out the day. Now I'm getting 29/23. whats with that now?


You press the home and power button at the same time.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

*Rogers LTE AMAZING SPEED!*

46.66 down . 27 up! 

Corner of Queen Street and Westmount in Kitchener this morning!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

20DDan said:


> 46.66 down . 27 up!
> 
> Corner of Queen Street and Westmount in Kitchener this morning!






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

Downtown Edmonton test about 3:30 local time with speedtest was 16/16. Too bad the map only shows about 1/2 of edmonton being covered by LTE. Got turned on today.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

FlaminWiz said:


> According to the Speedtest app, I get around 9/6 in London, ON.


9/6 is a bit more HSDPA+ than LTE. Are you sure LTE is turned on?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I did a test with both my LTE iPad (Bell) and iPhone5 (Virgin), near Merivale and Slack in Ottawa. 4/5 signal indicator. Bell on the iPad was 25/18, Virgon on the iPhone was about 15/15.

I'm not sure whether the iPad has a better receiver, or Virgin is throttled (Vigrin is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Bell, and uses the same network), but something seems odd. There is the possibility that the two devices were on different towers, but that normally should't happen on a properly-designed network.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Seems to be quite a difference within 1/2 block in Leslieville / Riverdale 'hood of Toronto where I'm working: Rogers 14/20 up to 28/28. Amazing upload speeds.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know why, but my phone is refusing to connect to LTE tonight in Ottawa. Tried resetting network settings, shutting it off... And nothing?! Lol wtf


----------



## Furiousb (Nov 25, 2010)

Rounder I am also in Ottawa (Barrhaven) and I have had no LTE for at least 2hours. I am on Fido. Have been getting good speeds and signal before.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Furiousb said:


> Rounder I am also in Ottawa (Barrhaven) and I have had no LTE for at least 2hours. I am on Fido. Have been getting good speeds and signal before.


Ok so it's not just me? It's been down for me since at least 6:15pm. But I didn't know if it was just me!! Thanks for letting me know! I'm curious as to what's going on because I was getting great signal and speeds on LTE until earlier.


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

Are you using RogersOne? Seems they are having a problem with RogersOne and LTE - see this.


----------



## gacm76 (Sep 22, 2012)

LTE has stopped working for me today too. It was working in Guelph around 5:00 PM. Low signal though. I went to Cambridge and only had 3G. Only 3G in Ancaster now too. I've turned the device on and off. No change. See what happens by tomorrow.


----------



## Shattle (Mar 7, 2008)

Toronto downtown, Rogers LTE, 4 bars: first check 22/24, and 29/14 in tethered mode on iPad last night!


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

No LTE at my house, but a few blocks away, I get 43.58 down and 26.36 up. Genuinely impressed!


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm downtown Toronto (Bay/Adelaide). On LTE, ran the test - Down 11.36mbps and Up 18.76mbps


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

*At the university in Victoria*

...just got 30 / 20. 

Browsing is incredibly fast - so fast that causality appears to have been fractured. I'm seeing headlines on the Globe and Mail of events several seconds before they actually happen.

In fact this post appeared on ehmac.ca a full 10 seconds before I posted it. I'm happy with LTE.


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

Anyone having NO SERVICE issues where the iPhone 5 doesn't take care of the 4G->3G handoff properly and is stuck in NO SERVICE (iPhone 3s and 4s on same carrier in my company continue working) for an undetermined amount of time?

I waited 20 min or so and am not sure if the wait or the RESET NETWORK SETTINGS did the trick (toggling airplane mode did not) but until it came back I could not switch back to just 3G.

Friend and his fiancee have the same intermittent problem and they have to remedy it by turning their phones on and off.


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

There's a 12-page thread on Apple discussion forums that I'd like to bring to attention to iPhone/Mac/Apple blogs everywhere (MobileSyrup, iPhoneinCanada.ca, HowardForums.com) if this is a legitimate issue to bring some pressure on Apple to fix or for the carriers to work with Apple in issuing a software fix.


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

Sorry, link is at: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4329076


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Beautiful Vancouver - Downtown 555 West Hastings

DL 38Mbps
UL 26Mbps

Wow! Way better than I get in Ottawa.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not fussed about the Speed Tests, LTE is blazing whether it's at 15Mbps or 35Mbps. I barely see a difference in browsing on my home Wifi and my speeds there are 75Mbps. And honestly, compared to Ottawa's 3G service before of 2 - 4Mbps, this is awesome.

As long as it's fast, who cares what the speed test results are  LTE rocks!


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

No one else having the NO SERVICE problem?


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

rei said:


> No one else having the NO SERVICE problem?


Not me - and I regularly move between LTE and 3G. But if I don't turn LTE off I can't make it through a work day without a charger.


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

I didn't have it for 6 days and since then I've had it 3 times. Odd.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

*Holy 6GB almost used up :O*

For the first time in about 9 months I am 800mb away from my 6GB data plan on Rogers no thanks to the amazing speeds of LTE


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

iPhone 5 Users Dealing with 3G/LTE Switching Issues and Dropouts


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't experienced the Data issue. Everything works as it should. Found a spot that gets the fastest LTE I've seen via SpeedTests. Usually in Ottawa I'm getting 18/18 down/up


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Downtown Vancouver or elsewhere in this areas is 24Mbps. Wifi is only half that fast!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Had my best Ottawa speed yesterday around the new DND campus (formerly Bell Northern Research)

DL - 34 Mbps
UL - 21 Mbps


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

blackbook said:


> Downtown Vancouver or elsewhere in this areas is 24Mbps. Wifi is only half that fast!


I had a 43 Mbps last week around Granville island


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

It's getting better and better in KW


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'm in London UK this week to meet the Queen!

I dropped by an Orange store to get a sim chip and 500 Mbps of data and everything is just find except that LTE has not been turned on yet. 2 weeks away so I'm on 3g and my battery performance is much better.


----------

